# Esquire Says Vaping is Not Cool, Robosexuality is a Sin



## Alex (26/9/15)

* Esquire Says Vaping is Not Cool, Robosexuality is a Sin *
September 25, 2015

News, Humor

According to an article by Matt Miller over at Esquire, being Cool—which is a very important quality among children in middle school and adults who haven't matured since middle school—is apparently impossible to achieve if you gave up smoking with help from e-cigarettes.



The article suggests first of all that vaping won't help you quit smoking, which Miller concluded because one professor of geriatrics said "for now...there isn’t enough information on e-cigarettes [to recommend them or advise against them]". This doesn't seem to be Miller's primary message though. He is utterly obsessed with the fact that when somebody takes a drag from an e-cigarette, it looks to him as though they are performing oral sex on a robot. This seems to be a strictly forbidden practice in Miller's religion.



Much like campaigns for abstinence have attempted to make sex between humans seem uncool, Miller tries to assure people that vaping (which he views as a robosexual act) is totally not cool, and he essentially implies that you'd be better off smoking tobacco cigarettes even if you end up with cancer. It's unclear exactly which bizarre anti-robosexual cult Miller belongs to, or whether their beliefs are pro or anti-robot. They may see robots as superior beings that should not defile themselves with lowly humans, but the reverse could also be true. Whatever the case, his obsession has led him to a state where he sees human-on-robot sexual acts in even the most unprovacative and mundane circumstances, and he's doing everything in his power to stop them.



While MIller's situation and worldview are unfortunate, those of you who kicked a deadly smoking habit with help from e-cigarettes—and those of you who are currently working on it—are all totally cool in my book. Not that you should give a flying f**k who thinks you're Cool, of course.

*(And just to make this clear: I have no issues with what any consenting humans and/or robots do in the privacy of their own homes and/or recharging pods, or what appropriate acts of affection they display in public)*


source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...ire_says_vaping_is_not_cool_robosexuality_is/

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dr Phil (26/9/15)

Ahhhh damn it's wrong to have sexy with a robot now


----------



## Nick (26/9/15)

What a pratt... I thought esquire was for half intelligent blokes.. or am I thinking of the beano. .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (26/9/15)

Alex said:


> * Esquire Says Vaping is Not Cool, Robosexuality is a Sin *
> September 25, 2015
> 
> News, Humor
> ...


This then makes me a Reo *****...I love sucking on Tatyana and Alina..my payment for these sins are a future free of cancer and a mouth full of flavor and bliss..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (26/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> This then makes me a Reo *****...I love sucking on Tatyana and Alina..my payment for these sins are a future free of cancer and a mouth full of flavor and bliss..


Forgive me Forum for I have sinned just after my last confession...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (26/9/15)

The Author of this article has been getting his ass handed to him in the comment section. Serves him right.
http://www.esquire.com/lifestyle/health/news/a38157/is-vaping-healthy/


----------



## GerharddP (26/9/15)

Alex said:


> The Author of this article has been getting his ass handed to him in the comment section. Serves him right.
> http://www.esquire.com/lifestyle/health/news/a38157/is-vaping-healthy/


Haha...what a tool...not one positive comment. No offense to the ladies on this forum but it sounds like this douche has never experienced a BJ..a lung hit on that...40 year old virgin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (26/9/15)

if you care about looking cool you are not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/9/15)

hands said:


> View attachment 36082
> 
> if you care about looking cool you are not.



That was such a cool movie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hands (26/9/15)

Alex said:


> That was such a cool movie


ooh yes. i hope there is a second one in the making.


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ravynheart (26/9/15)

Wow, really?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/9/15)

Alex said:


> That was such a cool movie


What movie is that?


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/15)

DoubleD said:


> What movie is that?


Ex Machina (2015)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## kev mac (26/9/15)

Alex said:


> * Esquire Says Vaping is Not Cool, Robosexuality is a Sin *
> September 25, 2015
> 
> News, Humor
> ...


Funny, I've always found robot sex quite erotic.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

